# سفر الرؤيا كامل بالصور



## AL MALEKA HELANA (28 يناير 2012)

*سفر الرؤيا بالصور 


يوحنا الحبيب فى جزيرة بطموس (رؤيا 1 : 9-11)  






Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




فالتفت لأنظر الصوت الذى تكلم معى (رؤ 1 : 12) 








Click this bar to view the full image.
	


أبن الأنسان وسط السبع مناير (رؤ 1 : 12-20) 





Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




نظرت واذا باب مفتوح فى السماء (رؤ 4 : 1) 








Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

واذا عرش موضوع فى السماء ... فى المنظر شبه الزمرد (رؤ 4 : 2-9) 









Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

يخرالأربعة والعشرون شيخا قدام الجالس على العرش...ويطرحون أكاليلهم(رؤ 4 : 10) 









Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
هوذا قد غلب الأسد ..... ليفتح السفر ويفك ختومه السبعة(رؤ5 : 5-14) 









Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

واذا فرس أبيض..فرس آخر  احمر..واذا فرس اسود..واذا فرس أخضر(رؤ6 : 1-8) 









Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

رأيت تحت المذبح نفوس الذين قتلوا من اجل كلمة الله...فأعطوا كل واحد ثيابا بيضا(رؤ9:6-11)  









Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

واذا زلزلة عظيمة حدثت والشمس صارت سوداء ...والقمر صار كالدم(رؤ6 :12-17) 









Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

ورأيت ملاكا..معه ختم الله الحى ..قائلا لاتضروا الأرض حتى نختم عبيد الهنا على جباههم(رؤ7 :2-8) 
*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (28 يناير 2012)

تابع 


*





Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

وسمعت عدد المختومين مئه وأربعة وأربعين ألفا مختومين من كل سبط من بنى اسرائيل(رؤ7 :4-10) 










Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

ورأيت السبعة الملائكة الذين يقفون أمام الله وقد أعطوا سبعة أبواق (رؤ 8 :2) 






Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ويل ويل للساكنين على الأرض من بقية أصوات أبواق الملائكة المزمعين أن يبوقوا (رؤ8 :6-13) 









Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

ثم رأيت ملاكا آخر نازلا من  السماء متسربلا بسحابة وعلى رأسه قوس قزح (رؤ 10) 









Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

هذان هما الزيتونتان و المنارتان القائمتان أمام رب الأرض (رؤ 11 : 4) 









Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

وسمعوا صوتا عظيما من السماء قائلا لهما أصعدا فصعدا الى السماء فى السحابة و نظرهما أعداؤهما (رؤ11: 12) 









Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

امرأة متسربلة بالشمس والقمر تحت رجليها...تنين عظيم أحمرله سبعة رؤوس(رؤ12) 







Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

وحدثت حرب فى السماء ميخائيل و ملائكته حاربوا التنين وحارب التنين وملائكته(رؤ 12: 7) 









Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
فأعطيت المرأة جناحى النسر العظيم لكى تطير الى البرية (رؤ 12 : 14) 









Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

فأعانت الأرض المرأة وفتحت الأرض فمها وأبتلعت النهر الذى ألقاه التنين من فمه (رؤ12 :16) 
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (28 يناير 2012)

تابع



*





Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
فرأيت وحشا طالعا من البحرله سبعة رؤوس  ... ثم رأيت وحشا آخر طالعا من الأرض (رؤ 13)






Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ثم رأيت آية أخرى ... سبعة ملائكة معهم السبع الضربات الأخيرة لأن بها أكمل غضب الله (رؤ 15)  









Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

وسمعت صوتا عظيما من الهيكل قائلا للسبعة الملائكة أمضوا وأسكبوا جامات غضب الله على الأرض(رؤ 16) 









Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

فرأيت امرأة جالسة على وحش قرمزى مملوء اسماء تجديف له سبعة رؤوس وعشرة قرون (رؤ 17) 







Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

ثم رأيت السماء مفتوحة واذا فرس أبيض والجالس عليه يدعى أمينا وصادقا وبالعدل يحكم ويحارب (19 :11) 







Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

وطرح الأثنين حيين الى بحيرة النار المتقدة بالكبريت (رؤ19: 20)  







Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ورأيت ملاكا نازلا من السماء معه مفتاح الهاوية وسلسلة عظيمة على يده (رؤ 20 : 1)







Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




فقبض على التنين الحية القديمة... وقيده ألف سنة وطرحه فى الهاوية و أغلق عليه (رؤ 20 :2-3) 







Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

ثم متى تمت الألف السنة يحل الشيطان من سجنه ويخرج ليضل الأمم الذين فى زوايا الأرض(رؤ 20: 7-8) 









Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

وأبليس الذى كان يضلهم طرح فى بحيرة النار و الكبريت (رؤ 20 : 10)  
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (28 يناير 2012)

تابع 



*






Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ثم رأيت عرشا عظيما أبيض و الجالس عليه الذى من وجهه هربت الأرض و السماء ولم يوجد لهما موضع(رؤ 20: 11) 








Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
وأنفتحت أسفار وأنفتح سفر آخر هو سفر الحياة ودين الأموات مما هو مكتوب فى الأسفار بحسب أعمالهم(رؤ 20 :12)






Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وكل من لم يوجد مكتوبا فى سفر الحياة طرح فى بحيرة النار (رؤ 20: 15) 









Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

ثم جاء الى واحد من السبعة الملائكة... وأرانى المدينة العظيمة أوروشليم المقدسة (رؤ 21 :9-10) 









Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

وكان لها سور عظيم وعال وكان لها أثنى عشر بابا... وكل واحد من الأبواب كان من لؤلؤ (رؤ 21: 12-21) 







Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

وأساسات سورالمدينة مزينة بكل حجر كريم 
  يشب..ياقوت أزرق..عقيق أبيض..زمرد ذبابى..جزع عقيقى..عقيق أحمر..زبرجد..زمرد سلقى..ياقوت أصفر..عقيق أخضر..أسمانجونى..جمشت 









Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
وأرانى نهرا صافيا من ماء حياة لامعا كبلور خارجا من عرش الله (رؤ 22 : 1) 







Click this bar to view the full image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

​*​


----------

